# Your car in famous places



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Taken your car to a famous or well known location & snapped a photo there, then why not post it here.

My Golf at St James' Park, Silverstone Circuit, the Heartbeat Set & Angel of the North.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Mine at my teams football ground:

Leicester City - King Power Stadium










And again, on the Monsall Trail just outside Bakewell in the Derbyshire Dales










My old Fiesta ST went to Gothland (aka Aidensfield Arms) too:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

was a rental ..

where the delorean gets smashed up in back to the future









first scene where they reveal the delorean at the mall










outside marty mcflys house


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great scott, top work:thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

corner shop from my name is earl


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Some nice shots chaps.


----------

